# 95 Maxima Questions??? Help



## amaurym (May 3, 2004)

Ok my sister recently got a 95 Maxima, automatic and she needs some help.

First her air conditioners only works at full speed. What can be wrong.
Exactly what kind of gasoline this car needs, I believed is 89 or 92 since is a V6. What is your input.

What kind a mileage should she expect city and highway. Also what can be done to improve gas mileage on this type of vehicle.

What type of oil, filters and such do you recommend for the next tune-up.

I have a 99 corolla and don't know much about nissan needs so I hope you guys can help and maybe I learn a little more.

Thank you in advance for your inputs


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

Re: the ac only works at 4 level. when i bought my nissan 1997 maxima, i met the same situation. it might due to the fuse of the blower resistor. because the 4th level do not connect through the blower resistor, that's why your'r fourth level still works.

Re: gpm, i personally think maxima consumes more gas than corolla. mine is about 16~18gpm, half local half highway. i am not sure if this is normal.

good luck. 



amaurym said:


> Ok my sister recently got a 95 Maxima, automatic and she needs some help.
> 
> First her air conditioners only works at full speed. What can be wrong.
> Exactly what kind of gasoline this car needs, I believed is 89 or 92 since is a V6. What is your input.
> ...


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

ive got a 92 w/ a 5 speed that gets 19 mpg on a bad tank of gas 22mpg is a good tank... not sure how much thats gunna help since the one you have is an auto... but i think the motor is close enough


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

gas: at least 91 octane. anything lower can make your car knock due to the knock sensor. and that isnt good at all. i was running 87 octane for about a month and my car felt a little sluggish and didnt feel smooth. after switching to 91 octane, it felt a little more responsive and better mpg, but it could just be my head messing with me.
mpg: has to do with a lot of things. regular oil change and filter change, vb cleaning, air filter cleaning, check tire pressure (low pressure decreases the mpg), all liquids and lubricants in good maintaning order, type of gas, high revving of engine etc. i get around 19-25 mpg on average. thats mostly city driving. as for type of oil filters, use the oem ones. personally i dont use em cuz its a PITA to take em out cuz it has no grip. but it would be better to use it just to be safe.


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

how about your tire pressure? 
the tire placard affixed to the center console lid says "recommend 29psi". is it too small? cuz all of my friend told me the optimum is 32psi. are they correct? 



mrdick said:


> gas: at least 91 octane. anything lower can make your car knock due to the knock sensor. and that isnt good at all. i was running 87 octane for about a month and my car felt a little sluggish and didnt feel smooth. after switching to 91 octane, it felt a little more responsive and better mpg, but it could just be my head messing with me.
> mpg: has to do with a lot of things. regular oil change and filter change, vb cleaning, air filter cleaning, check tire pressure (low pressure decreases the mpg), all liquids and lubricants in good maintaning order, type of gas, high revving of engine etc. i get around 19-25 mpg on average. thats mostly city driving. as for type of oil filters, use the oem ones. personally i dont use em cuz its a PITA to take em out cuz it has no grip. but it would be better to use it just to be safe.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

just look at the sidewall of your tire and see what that says. usually you follow that yeah? im guessing that the "recommended 29psi" is on average. someone correct me if im wrong...
and youre 16-18 mpg isnt really good. might want to run some diagnostics on it see if it throws any codes. are you rev happy? i know i am.


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

sorry, what is "rev happy"? 
re: mpg, what kind of diagnostics should I run to see the codes? I am really a newbie. 


mrdick said:


> just look at the sidewall of your tire and see what that says. usually you follow that yeah? im guessing that the "recommended 29psi" is on average. someone correct me if im wrong...
> and youre 16-18 mpg isnt really good. might want to run some diagnostics on it see if it throws any codes. are you rev happy? i know i am.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

"rev-happy" is like running high rpms after a stop. 4500-6000rpm? 
as for the diagnostics i do not know. youll have to ask around for that. what i do know is that it is a 4 number code that tells what is wrong with the car. the most dreaded ones are the knock sensor codes.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i had a 96 stick and got 23-25, you should be getting at least 22, thats what my mom got in her 98 auto... the fan advise is spot on... as for oil and filters, just go with maufacturers specs on that one, nissan filters arent that pricy, thats a good car she got, run 91 octane AT LEAST, i always ran 93 myself as recommended, maybe you need some new plugs/wires, or a general tuneup, your gas milage is very poor... good luck on the car!!!


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks a lot.
one more question: what will the "general tuneup" include? 
can this be done with any garage? do i need to go to the nissan dealer? 
thanks again.



blankgazex said:


> i had a 96 stick and got 23-25, you should be getting at least 22, thats what my mom got in her 98 auto... the fan advise is spot on... as for oil and filters, just go with maufacturers specs on that one, nissan filters arent that pricy, thats a good car she got, run 91 octane AT LEAST, i always ran 93 myself as recommended, maybe you need some new plugs/wires, or a general tuneup, your gas milage is very poor... good luck on the car!!!


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

I think I am not "rev-happy", hehe.
so what will be the normal range for tire pressure for a recommend 29psi in the center console lid, I mean in summer, for long trip? is it true that a little bit higher will make more mpg?



mrdick said:


> "rev-happy" is like running high rpms after a stop. 4500-6000rpm?
> as for the diagnostics i do not know. youll have to ask around for that. what i do know is that it is a 4 number code that tells what is wrong with the car. the most dreaded ones are the knock sensor codes.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sinepi said:


> thanks a lot.
> one more question: what will the "general tuneup" include?
> can this be done with any garage? do i need to go to the nissan dealer?
> thanks again.


replace plugs and wires as needed, lubricate belts inspect belts, sometimes recharge A/C system, inspect gasgets for leaks etc...


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

sinepi said:


> I think I am not "rev-happy", hehe.
> so what will be the normal range for tire pressure for a recommend 29psi in the center console lid, I mean in summer, for long trip? is it true that a little bit higher will make more mpg?


 yes running higher psi gives you more mpg but dont run it too high. cuz when gas gets hot, it expands right, especially in the summer. so you might want to keep it in the mid to maximum suggested psi. look at the side of the tire to see the suggested psi. it should tell you there.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

DONT EVER GO MY THE MAX PRESSURE OF THE TIRE!!! I've seen people run 45-60psi because of this... lol

I normally reccomend 34-36 in the front and 32-34 in the rear, some people think its 2-4 psi too high, but it really helps the tire wear associated with most Maximas.

About your mpg problem, you might want to consider cleaning out your throttle plate/body and adding some bottles of injector cleaner to the gas tank. Then try new NGK plugs and air/fuel filters.

if it continues, you might want to try a nissan dealership and have them see if your O2 sensors and Mass air are working correctly and within specs. 16-18 is a little low, unless its all city driving

-corey


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

mrdick said:


> yes running higher psi gives you more mpg but dont run it too high. cuz when gas gets hot, it expands right, especially in the summer. so you might want to keep it in the mid to maximum suggested psi. look at the side of the tire to see the suggested psi. it should tell you there.


thats MAX psi, not suggested psi... you risk a blowout by putting in as much air as the sidewall says... there should be a sticker on your Driver door jamb or more likely under the lid of your center console that tells suggested psi... but law's advice sounds just abvout right...


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

There are a few things that need clearing up here.

4th gens (95-99) don't have spark plug wires, they use coil packs. On a similar note, only use NGK plugs (either copper or platinums). 

Knock isn't caused by the knock sensor, its caused by crappy gas (anything below 91). The knock sensor simply detects detonation (knock) and retards the timing causing the poor performance but preventing large amounts of damage. More on this at post 4 here http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=254238.

Here's how to check for codes http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html.

I get about 27mpg and that's almost the best I've heard of people getting. 

here's how to fix the fan http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=72447&page=2&pp=30 post 32.
Post 39 here has info on how to improve gas mileage.

Most any other questions you have can also probably be answered by the maxima.org FAQS.


----------

